# What is your favorite overruns/2nds/fumas cigar?



## ToastEffect (Nov 13, 2016)

I am looking for a decent cheap cigar to try out, something that I would smoke when I might not actually have anytime to finish the whole thing and may put it 
down half way through it and not have to worry that I wasted a cigar.

Do you have a favorite factory seconds/fumas/overruns type of cigar that is cheap but is still good? 

The only one that I have tried so far is the Don Rafael Fumas because they were on sale a few months ago. While trying one of them it wasn't bad but it did have 
a strange taste to it, like a bar of soap.....

One of the cigars that I like is RP The Edge and I see that they have fumas of them, has anyone tried them?


----------



## markg900 (Jun 17, 2017)

I have had the RP Edge Fumas in both Corojo and Maduro. I thought they were decent for the price and so did my buddy I gave one too. The Connecticut Fumas isn't bad but it is extremely mild. Caught the below on sale for $45 when I got them. Cargo was garbage but rest were smokable.

https://www.cigarsinternational.com/p/rocky-patel-po-boy-samplers/1488930/#p-164910


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

RP seconds are good, not fumas. SLR 2nds are good too, I get them from my local Smoking Joe's B&M as "private label Honduran bundle" for $40-$50/bundle of 20 sticks depending on size and wrapper. 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## ToastEffect (Nov 13, 2016)

That 30 pack looks pretty good if I can get it for 45$, for now I will try a 20 pack of edge maduro fumas since they are on sale right now for 34.99 www.cigarsintern....../1485319/. I can't find a good price on The Edge 2nds anywhere though to try them as well and compare the two.


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Alec Bradley 90+ 2nds. I've had great luck with them and, have no problem firing one up. Of course your tastes may vary from mine.

Sent from my spaceship using Tapatalk


----------



## markg900 (Jun 17, 2017)

Edge maduro fumas IMO is the better or the 2 Edge fumas I have had. They were definitely the best in that bundle. The Cargo I found to be extremely inconsistent. Several of those had wrapper issues and none of them were what I would call smooth. If you want more of a mild cheap cigar I would also recommend the Alec Bradley White Gold.


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Fumas are not the same as seconds or overruns. fumas are as I understand it usually short filler or mixed filler and are usually of a lesser quality blend. 
That being said the best ones I've ever had are Alec Bradley 90 rated seconds which in my opinion are an extremely good value and a very good tasting cigar


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Nicaraguan 90 rated 2nds are pretty good as are the RP Vintage '92 2nds.


----------



## bripper (May 24, 2008)

Not a 2nd or an overrun, just a good deal: La Aurora Escogidos from Famous, on clearance for $37.95 a box:
https://www.famous-smoke.com/la+aurora+escogidos+short+robusto+cigars/item+59485 
Deal expires 7/31. 
Smooth short smoke with a cedar/spice tang. And the nice box is a bonus.


----------



## MidwestToker (Sep 14, 2016)

I've had good luck with JR's Nicaraguan Overruns. Both the torpedo in natural and the corona in Maduro have been tasty. They have tons. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markg900 (Jun 17, 2017)

Not sure if its considered a second/fumas really but A. Fuente Curly Head and Curly Head Deluxes aren't too bad for a decent budget stick as well.


----------



## ToastEffect (Nov 13, 2016)

WABOOM said:


> Fumas are not the same as seconds or overruns. fumas are as I understand it usually short filler or mixed filler and are usually of a lesser quality blend.
> That being said the best ones I've ever had are Alec Bradley 90 rated seconds which in my opinion are an extremely good value and a very good tasting cigar


Ah ok, thanks for the information I guess that is why 2nds are more expensive


----------



## snowdog650 (May 7, 2017)

I've found the General Honduran #54 bundles over at Famous to be fairly decent for the price. Not overruns, I don't believe. Not 2nd's, either, AFAIK. But good for a yard cigar or a daily filler.


----------



## Bruced (May 20, 2017)

Thompson sell Olivia 2nds., buddy buys bundles em, and I have him resell me a few. They are good.


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

For a Fat, Strong, Maduro, try Asylum's Pysko... made with their scraps and can be found at $2 a piece


----------



## Randy956 (Dec 16, 2013)

I'm kinda partial to the RP 1992 seconds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Randy956 (Dec 16, 2013)

poppajon75 said:


> Alec Bradley 90+ 2nds. I've had great luck with them and, have no problem firing one up. Of course your tastes may vary from mine.
> 
> Sent from my spaceship using Tapatalk


Same here. They're pretty good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

Oliva's Flor de Oliva are great. The originals are sweet tipped but all the others aren't. I've had the gold and the maduro as well and all were good.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bruced (May 20, 2017)

Two of our local B & M have places in the store if you know to look are for dead inventory, slow movers, and last of something out of production stuff they can not reorder. If I check out a new B & M in my travels I always ask if they have a mark down section, or close out section.

Most of the shops that do the close out thing discounts are 50% or 60% off old shelf price.


----------



## triplezero24 (Apr 11, 2017)

I really liked the Little Havana Overruns, but they are out of production. Luckily I bought more than I should have a few years back and still have a bundle left.


----------

